# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vitaminen goed bij hartproblemen

## kees

Hoy Allemaal

Ik zou eens gaan lezen hier, http://utopia.knoware.nl/users/wwitsel/

En hier www.drrath.com waarom onze huisartsen niet echt betrouwbare partners zijn voor te genezen, onze voeding is gewoonweg erg slecht door kunstmest en ook door massaproductie.

Mensen met een doorgemaakt hartinfarct en omleidingen moeten gaa kijken bij drrath, het slikken van 6 gram vit c en daarnaast ook L-lysine L-proline en L-choline met eventueel L-carnitine met Q10 en taurine om de hartspier weet op te bouwen en hernieuwde vaatafsluiting te voorkomen, anwezige verstopping van de kransslagaders verdwijnt langzaam maar zeker, goed nieuw dus voor angina pectoris lijders.

groet kees

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by kees_@15-07-2004, 00:32:43
> * Hoy Allemaal
> 
> Ik zou eens gaan lezen hier, http://utopia.knoware.nl/users/wwitsel/
> 
> En hier www.drrath.com waarom onze huisartsen niet echt betrouwbare partners zijn voor te genezen, onze voeding is gewoonweg erg slecht door kunstmest en ook door massaproductie.
> 
> Mensen met een doorgemaakt hartinfarct en omleidingen moeten gaa kijken bij drrath, het slikken van 6 gram vit c en daarnaast ook L-lysine L-proline en L-choline met eventueel L-carnitine met Q10 en taurine om de hartspier weet op te bouwen en hernieuwde vaatafsluiting te voorkomen, anwezige verstopping van de kransslagaders verdwijnt langzaam maar zeker, goed nieuw dus voor angina pectoris lijders.
> 
> groet kees*


 Hallo,

Vitamine C slikken kan nooit kwaad integendeel,het enige nadelig is dat men kan ondervinden van Vit C of ascosorbinezuur is dat laxerend werkt wanneer er teveel van wordt genomen.


Groeten,Francois.

----------

